# Driving Uber with Apple CarPlay



## BruiserB

I'm about to get a new car and looking at one with CarPlay. How does this currently work with Uber Driver? I'm aware that the Driver app isn't supported, but know that Waze is. Is there a way to set this up to navigate with Waze on the CarPlay screen, but still get pings while on trip on my phone? Or is it better to just not connect to CarPlay while driving and continue to manage it all on my phone?


----------



## Ssgcraig

I have Apple Car Play and use Uber nav. It's kind of a PITA because for music, I have to use Pandora or something on the phone while connected. If I switch to sat or radio, every time uber makes a sound, apple car play switches back to phone input. Sometimes I just unplug the cord and then I can use sat and directions can be turned down coming out of the phone. Lyft doesn't make the cars input automatically switch for some reason.


----------



## BruiserB

I have already been using streaming audio from my phone, so that's not a big deal. I'm more concerned about how easy/awkward it is to go back and forth between Waze and the Uber Driver app. When all on the phone, I can hit the little blue oval in the upper left on Waze to go back to the Uber App to either end current trip or accept an incoming ping while still on a trip. How does this work on CarPlay?

I'm guessing that once I start a trip and hit Navigate on the Uber Driver App, my phone will switch to Waze and then it will display on the CarPlay screen. What then happens on the phone? Does the phone screen go black and the phone lock? Will an alert to an incoming ping then show on the CarPlay screen? Do I then need to unlock phone and switch to Uber Driver to accept it? That could get pretty distracting following 2 screens and having to unlock phone to get back into Driver App. 

I do suppose I could hit Navigate in the Uber app so that it puts the destination in Waze and then immediately switch back to the Driver app. That would keep my phone screen alive and incoming pings would come in. I think I would still get alerts and turn by turn directions on the CarPlay screen, but just not see the map, which I could continue to see on the Uber Driver app.

This is all my guessing....I have used CarPlay in rental cars and have some familiarity with how it functions. I know how Uber Driver and Waze interact on my phone. I know Uber Driver isn't currently CarPlay compatible (would be great if that changed but not gonna hold my breath). So I'm trying to imagine how the work flow works or doesn't work with the current situation. Surprised I can't find details here or anywhere else.....I would think someone here would have the perfect setup.

I really want CarPlay in my next car because I like how it works when not driving for Uber. If it won't integrate in a manageable way with Uber Driver, I suppose I will just not connect to CarPlay while driving and use BlueTooth for Audio and just manage Uber/Waze on my phone the way I currently do.


----------



## FLKeys

I tried it once and disconnected right after Apple Car play started reading me a new text message that came in. Don't need that sometimes I get some pretty personal text messages. May be a way to turn it off but I just did not like how it worked over all.


----------



## Ssgcraig

Mine doesn't read the text messages unless I press my car screen, yeah I don't want the pax to hear what the wife is saying lol.


----------



## RochesterUberDriver

I use apple car play all the time with Uber and Lyft. I configure my iPhone not to display message as they come in. I configured Uber and Lyft to use google maps for navigation so I get a nice big map on the center display and navigation hints on the driver instrument panel. The only issue I have is Uber's volume control with car play. When the Uber app is first started and car play is active, Uber uses the phone's volume setting, which on my phone is normally fully volume. Uber app does not seem to honor volume setting/changes made by the car. The workaround on this is to start play music on Pandora and adjust the volume. The Uber app will then pick up the volume setting for car play.


----------



## BoltEV

Here are my experiences:

Uber App is still not compatible, but I use Waze, which is. 

When I use Waze, it appears on my big display screen with turn by turn directions on my iPhone - VERY HELPFUL!

It is problematic in that when a new ride request comes in, I must double click the notification at the top of the iPhone to switch back to accept it and sometimes in the delay, I miss the new ride request.

Also if I am sending a text message and I try to accept a new ride request, the ride request will fail.

I only use Uber Nav for Pool Rides and whenever the Uber-Siri gives a new command, my satellite radio goes off. I then must do a quick 3-button steering wheel push to get it back. A PITA!

Overall I am happy with the integration of the two.


----------



## Seamus

BruiserB said:


> I have already been using streaming audio from my phone, so that's not a big deal. I'm more concerned about how easy/awkward it is to go back and forth between Waze and the Uber Driver app. When all on the phone, I can hit the little blue oval in the upper left on Waze to go back to the Uber App to either end current trip or accept an incoming ping while still on a trip. How does this work on CarPlay?
> 
> I'm guessing that once I start a trip and hit Navigate on the Uber Driver App, my phone will switch to Waze and then it will display on the CarPlay screen. What then happens on the phone? Does the phone screen go black and the phone lock? Will an alert to an incoming ping then show on the CarPlay screen? Do I then need to unlock phone and switch to Uber Driver to accept it? That could get pretty distracting following 2 screens and having to unlock phone to get back into Driver App.
> 
> I do suppose I could hit Navigate in the Uber app so that it puts the destination in Waze and then immediately switch back to the Driver app. That would keep my phone screen alive and incoming pings would come in. I think I would still get alerts and turn by turn directions on the CarPlay screen, but just not see the map, which I could continue to see on the Uber Driver app.
> 
> This is all my guessing....I have used CarPlay in rental cars and have some familiarity with how it functions. I know how Uber Driver and Waze interact on my phone. I know Uber Driver isn't currently CarPlay compatible (would be great if that changed but not gonna hold my breath). So I'm trying to imagine how the work flow works or doesn't work with the current situation. Surprised I can't find details here or anywhere else.....I would think someone here would have the perfect setup.
> 
> I really want CarPlay in my next car because I like how it works when not driving for Uber. If it won't integrate in a manageable way with Uber Driver, I suppose I will just not connect to CarPlay while driving and use BlueTooth for Audio and just manage Uber/Waze on my phone the way I currently do.


I use Apple Car Play. When navigation launches Waze or google maps will show the map route on apple play and your phone will show the turn by turn instructions. I kind of like that if Im in an area I'm not too familiar with as I can read the upcoming turns. Getting a ping while you are on the ride is the same as if you were only using your phone. Either way you still have to manage the back and forth thru the apps.

As someone stated you really can't use your radio as its hijacked every audible navigation alert.


----------



## BruiserB

Yep, I ended up getting the car with CarPlay and really like it. I use Waze for navigation and like how it works, having the step by step directions on the phone and the map on the car screen is really nice. I stream music from my phone and have turned off all audio alerts from Waze. The only frustration is missing some incoming pings either by missing the alert on the phone screen all together or clicking it and it being expired by the time my phone switches back to Uber. I have started to switch back to Uber maps as I get within a couple miles of drop off then I seem to have a better chance to catch those pings.


----------



## Seamus

BruiserB said:


> Yep, I ended up getting the car with CarPlay and really like it. I use Waze for navigation and like how it works, having the step by step directions on the phone and the map on the car screen is really nice. I stream music from my phone and have turned off all audio alerts from Waze. The only frustration is missing some incoming pings either by missing the alert on the phone screen all together or clicking it and it being expired by the time my phone switches back to Uber. I have started to switch back to Uber maps as I get within a couple miles of drop off then I seem to have a better chance to catch those pings.


Yes good idea. Waze or Google Maps don't show the actual address so I always go back to Uber to see the street address as I get close.


----------



## nickd8775

I hate CarPlay and disabled that feature on my phone. I also don’t have my phone visible to the passenger’s because I don’t want them to see I’m longhauling. I go the long way to earn more from Uber without charging the passenger extra


----------



## Storm104

Has anyone else had the issue where when you try to use Waze map with Uber and car play it shuts the whole CarPlay down? Mine started doing this a couple weeks ago and I can figure out what’s wrong. Only google and Apple maps are working on it. It would be so much easier if Uber made their app car play compatible. Trying to see that small screen while driving is distracting


----------



## Sanjuk

In month or so when ios 13 comes out carplay will be lot better. You can have waze or google map on the car screen and also have uber or lyft app open or any other app open on phone. It will not switch to what is on the phone for example if you switch to message it switches to message on car play. I have the ios 13 public beta and love it


----------

